
DNA study deepens mystery of lake full of skeletons - zeristor
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/2019/08/dna-study-deepens-mystery-lake-skeletons-roopkund/
======
zeristor
I can’t work out when the party of Mediterranean people died, it says a
thousand years after 10th century, so that means a few hundred years ago.

No mention is made of the Greek kingdom in Bactria that lasted until Two
thousand years ago, but I imagine the genetics would have intermixed with
neighbouring peoples within a few hundred years.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greco-
Bactrian_Kingdom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greco-Bactrian_Kingdom)

~~~
100100010001
No... the 10th century was 901-1000. A thousand years after means > 2000\. So
it happened in the past 19 years.

~~~
zeristor
The Wikipedia article is far better, even though National Geographic has done
all the work:

“Genome-wide DNA study of skeletons from Roopkund by Harney et al. 2018
revealed that the skeletons belonged to two distinct groups; one group is
composed of individuals with broadly South-Asian related ancestry from 9th CE,
and the second group is composed of individuals from 200 years ago with
genetic affinity with east mediterraneans”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roopkund](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roopkund)

~~~
100100010001
That doesn’t change anything. The 10th century is still 1019 years before this
year. Just like 20th century fox means 1901-2000. I get what you are trying to
say, but language is used to convey ideas. If the words you use to convey your
idea doesn’t match up to what the rest of the world thinks, then it is you who
is wrong not the rest of the world. To argue against it is to argue against
modern conventions. Example: What year is it?

If you give any other answer than 2019 then you are wrong.

Same thing for... when was the 10th century?

Another great example is the imperial system. Just because the USA uses miles
doesn’t mean they are right when writing down their units in miles. Every true
scientist knows it should be kilometers and makes fun of the individual who
used miles. Why? Because the majority of Earth uses kilometers not miles.

------
zeristor
Nature paper referred to in article:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-11357-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-11357-9)

------
rossdavidh
Now that, is odd. Any theory I come up with for it, sounds unlikely. The fact
that there are more than one incidents involved makes it even odder.

